# what is your favorite counter-attack?



## lll000000lll (Aug 6, 2006)

what is your favorite counterattack to the list of attacks.

1.) jab cross combo in western boxing.

2.) a kick (jab) to the legs or a roundhouse to the knee.

3.) someone attempting to shoot to the legs for a take-down (tackle).

4.) someone attempting to grapple.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 6, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> what is your favorite counterattack to the list of attacks.
> 
> 1.) jab cross combo in western boxing.


 Evade the jab and then parry or block the cross. If I end up on the outside, I probably go with a sweep to introduce them to the floor at a high rate of speed, on the inside, I'd just start working the centerline targets (eyes, throat, groin, etc.)



			
				lll000000lll said:
			
		

> 2.) a kick (jab) to the legs or a roundhouse to the knee.


Evade the kick, or jam it if evasion isn't possible. Then beat the crap out of them. 



			
				lll000000lll said:
			
		

> 3.) someone attempting to shoot to the legs for a take-down (tackle).


 Either sprawl or step back and give them a knee to the face. If they actually get my legs I'll be dropping elbows and hammerfists on their head, neck, and spine. If we end up on the ground then it's time for gouges, biting, etc.



			
				lll000000lll said:
			
		

> 4.) someone attempting to grapple.


headbutts, throat grabs/rips/crushes (anybody seen Roadhouse  ), eye-gouges, or deploy a knife.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 6, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> what is your favorite counterattack to the list of attacks.
> 
> 1.) jab cross combo in western boxing.
> 
> ...


 
None of the adove the best counter is to avpoid the confritation in the first place and just walk away.
Terry


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 6, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Evade the jab and then parry or block the cross. If I end up on the outside, I probably go with a sweep to introduce them to the floor at a high rate of speed, on the inside, I'd just start working the centerline targets (eyes, throat, groin, etc.)
> 
> Evade the kick, or jam it if evasion isn't possible. Then beat the crap out of them.
> 
> ...


 

great answers. we should do alittle sparring. lol


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 6, 2006)

I attack counters with a sponge and some hot soapy water...although usually I just call one of my kids to clean it instead.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 7, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> I attack counters with a sponge and some hot soapy water...although usually I just call one of my kids to clean it instead.


 
lol


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't have favorites. Whatever works for the particular attack.  Most involves not being there when the attack arrives.    Warning, it is dangerous to have favorites.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 7, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> I don't have favorites. Whatever works for the particular attack. Most involves not being there when the attack arrives.  Warning, it is dangerous to have favorites.


 
true. 

what i should have asked was, What counter-attack is the most fun to you.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 7, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> true.
> 
> what i should have asked was, What counter-attack is the most fun to you.



It is all fun.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 7, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> what is your favorite counterattack to the list of attacks.
> 
> 1.) jab cross combo in western boxing.
> 
> ...


 
Joint locks, throws


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 11, 2006)

Tan Dar. Or maybe Pac Dar... hard to say.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Kenpotex, As I was thinking of my responses then read yours, you took the words right out of my mouth. Great stuff man. PEACE


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 13, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> what is your favorite counterattack to the list of attacks.
> 
> 1.) jab cross combo in western boxing.
> 
> ...


 
im a muay thai practitoiner if this helps:

1. push arm aside at the elbow , grap side of neck with other hand , pull down and long knee to chest 

2.round to the knee - shin block then probably go in for a clinch and pound

3. sprawl then a knee to the face while hes on on all fours

4.dunno , id probably just got for a teep/push kick or id just elbow/punch them in the face if they get too close



chris


----------



## Phadrus00 (Aug 13, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> what is your favorite counterattack to the list of attacks.
> 
> 1.) jab cross combo in western boxing.


 
Parry or evade the Jab and Gunting on the incoming Cross..  Hurts them like the dickens and can often lead to nice takedown entries...  Did I mention how much it hurts?  *grin*



			
				lll000000lll said:
			
		

> 2.) a kick (jab) to the legs or a roundhouse to the knee.


Typically a shield with my knee.  If I hit their shin or the top of their foot it really hurts...  I like it when it hurts them..  *grin*



			
				lll000000lll said:
			
		

> 3.) someone attempting to shoot to the legs for a take-down (tackle).


Sprawl backat an angle, Double underhook then slight redirect and flip them over on their back.  If I get the right energy hey end up on their back with me sitting on their chest... I'm heavy... That hurts too.. *giggle*



			
				lll000000lll said:
			
		

> 4.) someone attempting to grapple.


 
Assuming they did not try and take out my legs and came in high then I usually like to fade back and try to roll/flip them into a mount.  Barring that I usually keep applying elows and knees into pressure points until they compromise thier position and I can apply a lock..  They compalin that the elbows and knees are really painful and that upsets them..  really I think they like the pain..  I know I like doing it!  *evil grin*

You should see what I like to do with knives!

Yours Painfully (and very cheekiliy),
Rob


----------



## trevorama (Aug 31, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> what is your favorite counterattack to the list of attacks.
> 
> 1.) jab cross combo in western boxing.


 
Depends on the distance and the skill of your opponent. In general though, if you have enough room... Parry the jab and slip to the outside of the cross and use your momentum to sink in a nice round kick to the ribs or solar plexus.

If you're already in close... Put both your arms tight to the front of your head to block both punches. After the second punch deflects, either throw a nice elbow or punch to the chin ,or immediately bridge the distance into a clinch.



			
				lll000000lll said:
			
		

> 2.) a kick (jab) to the legs or a roundhouse to the knee.


 
Check the kick. This is important -- make sure you lift your lead leg in the direction that the kick is coming, otherwise you could get swept. After you've deflected the kick, and as you bring your lead leg down, throw a left/right cross.



			
				lll000000lll said:
			
		

> 3.) someone attempting to shoot to the legs for a take-down (tackle).


 
Sprawl. Get off to the side if you can without letting either of your legs get grabbed. Get an underhook and/or head control, stabilize yourself and throw in a well placed knee or uppercut -- depending on where you end up. 



			
				lll000000lll said:
			
		

> 4.) someone attempting to grapple.


 
Try to end up on top. Bridge and roll your opponent over if you have to. Land a devastating elbow or palm heel to the face or a knee to the groin to soften him up. Then break the guard (if need be) and stand up as quickly as you can. Make sure to check your surroundings. His buddies may be positioning themselves to "help" out.


----------



## HG1 (Sep 17, 2006)

lll000000lll said:


> what is your favorite counterattack to the list of attacks.
> 
> 1.) jab cross combo in western boxing.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------
1.) Chin Ji palm. 

2.) Given the time to see kick - step back into dragon stance which loads the tiger tail kick. If there's no time - raise leg off the ground & push forward with the back leg driving the raised knee forward. Follow up depends upon opponents reaction.

3.) Quickly step into the shoot on a slight angle, sink into horse stance. Opponents head & neck should be at hip level exposed for striking. (Fighting sinking movement not training form sinking)

4.) Break fingers at first contact. Use bridge arms to control & use strength of stance to unbalance opponent/lock knee joint.

These are some moves off the top of my head. Nothing is guarenteed in a real fight. Manage fear response & do what ever is required to survive.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 18, 2006)

Running home to my wife and having her tell me what's happening on 'Grey's Anatomy'!


----------



## elder999 (Sep 18, 2006)

1) A club to the side of the head.

2) A club to the side of the head.

3) A club to the ankle or knee.

4) A club to the side of the head.:lol:


----------



## charyuop (Sep 24, 2006)

Watch out coz these counter attacks are kinda dangerous and I don't wanna be responsible, I will try to describe them in detail.

1_ Open my eyes at the sound of my wife gently slapping my face saying "are you alright dear?"

2_ I would raise my right arm with the hand covering my face for a nice jab, my jaw will not break easily...my knee did.

3_ Widen my legs and lowering in a kinda horse stence, you won't take me down that way...now please can you give me back my round private parts?

4_ I would shock him so that he wouldn't know what to do. Grab his chest tightly and drop flat on my back dragging him on top of me...it is very usefull in the end of the move say "please let me go I beg you" (better if with tears in the eyes).


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Sep 25, 2006)

lll000000lll said:


> what is your favorite counterattack to the list of attacks.
> 
> 1.) jab cross combo in western boxing.
> Block and clinch, or strike back depending on what openings are there.
> ...


 
I dislike having any response pre-planned with more than one or two details. Anything more than that and I feel like Im thoroughly p*ssing in the wind.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 27, 2006)

lll000000lll said:


> what is your favorite counterattack to the list of attacks.
> 
> 1.) jab cross combo in western boxing.
> 
> ...



1) Move back and use long range weapons in what I affectionally refer to as a "Swift Kick in the Genitals"...followed by whatever is appropriate for reactions.

2) Parry or absorb the jab. Roundhouse to the knee, I use my Neutral Bow to absorb, or use a leg jam to block. If I feel like I can time it offensively, I use the leg jam to damage instead.

3) Drop and pivot to my neutral bow, followed by several (if I'm being nice) hammering palm heel slaps to vulnerable targets on the back and ribs...or (if I'm not being nice) forearm lifting strikes to his neck and knees to the front of his face.

4) See #1, in addition to hand parries and keeping my feet working.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 27, 2006)

Upon reflection - I also like Mr. Hawkins' response where he referred to the art of "CapBangFu".


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Sep 27, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> 3) Drop and pivot to my neutral bow, followed by several (if I'm being nice) hammering palm heel slaps to vulnerable targets on the back and ribs...or (if I'm not being nice) forearm lifting strikes to his neck and knees to the front of his face.


 
You might want to change that one. Most takedowns are actually performed at very close range, so you won't have much room to move, and pivoting will make it easier for them to pull the legs out.


----------



## King (Sep 27, 2006)

1. Blocking charge to sweep. Pass the jab and crush the cross with the point of my elbow. Block to shadow cross counter. Pass pass counter. Charging counter knee... I have too many favorites against the 1-2. 

2. Check the kick then counter, take the kick and counter or counter kick.

3. Short round house knee to the face falling into the sprawl (if they are not discouraged). A nice thumb to the eyes.

4. Footwork to avoid or rush them with a quick knockout elbow combo. 

Lots of things I like playing with. Some techniques work better on others.


----------



## still learning (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello, If can?  ...atttack the eyes,nose and ears....poke,punch and slap!

In a real fight...you will never know what the first attack will be? ...a guy just throwing a lot of punches....hopefully can avoid and move...than poke'um in the eyes,  thoat strikes,  groin strikes..

Share you fist,elbows,kicks and headbutts...and evening throwing/take them down to the ground..stomping works!

So many favorites....let them enjoy them all!   ..only thing..no one wants to go to jail/prison..............Aloha


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 29, 2006)

Shotgun Buddha said:


> You might want to change that one. Most takedowns are actually performed at very close range, so you won't have much room to move, and pivoting will make it easier for them to pull the legs out.


 
Dr. Chapel has developed a very nice method of utilizing the NB to stop a takedown. I haven't had a problem, I've tested it (after Dr. Chapel and Dr. Dave's reports of success) against wrestling and bjj buddies of mine. It's actually rather fun to drop back, drop into them, and due to the distance they're so off centered I can push them to the ground with one finger, or use something slightly more powerful and drop them. There are exceptions and admittedly I haven't tested it all day, every day. But it's worked thus far. The neutral bow is by far the most stable stance I've ever used.


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Oct 2, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> Dr. Chapel has developed a very nice method of utilizing the NB to stop a takedown. I haven't had a problem, I've tested it (after Dr. Chapel and Dr. Dave's reports of success) against wrestling and bjj buddies of mine. It's actually rather fun to drop back, drop into them, and due to the distance they're so off centered I can push them to the ground with one finger, or use something slightly more powerful and drop them. There are exceptions and admittedly I haven't tested it all day, every day. But it's worked thus far. The neutral bow is by far the most stable stance I've ever used.


 
From what distance are these guys trying the take-down? Im not trying to seem rude by questioning you or anything, its just most take-down defences Ive heard have generally been done for a far larger distance than a take down would actually occur.
Perhaps it would help if you could show an image of what you're doing?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 5, 2006)

The closest range I've tested it on is just outside elbow reach when they started the shoot for the legs. That's the hardest one, and I really have to pay attention to where my partner's body weight is directed. I don't have any video of it at this time. I'll see what I can do.

On a sidebar, I have done it in demos where I have someone run from 20 feet away and attempt a football tackle and I stop their momentum with the same style maneuver.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 5, 2006)

Went back and found the original thread that got me wondering.

Granted - I don't have all or even some of Dr. Chapel's indexes - (I think he had time to teach me one of them) so I'm probably using a lot of my body I don't need to and compromising other things I'm not even aware of to do this. I've made a note to ask for more next time I get down his way. Here's the thread I was referring to.

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22773


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Oct 6, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> The closest range I've tested it on is just outside elbow reach when they started the shoot for the legs. That's the hardest one, and I really have to pay attention to where my partner's body weight is directed. I don't have any video of it at this time. I'll see what I can do.
> 
> On a sidebar, I have done it in demos where I have someone run from 20 feet away and attempt a football tackle and I stop their momentum with the same style maneuver.


 
Good idea would be to instead of defending against just a takedown, have they guy try to hit you so he closes in right up in front of you, and then goes for the takedown.
Thats the most likely situation you'll get if you need to defend yourself, so best try it out.
Video would be helpful, without it its kinda hard to get a clear picture of whats involved.


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Oct 6, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> Went back and found the original thread that got me wondering.
> 
> Granted - I don't have all or even some of Dr. Chapel's indexes - (I think he had time to teach me one of them) so I'm probably using a lot of my body I don't need to and compromising other things I'm not even aware of to do this. I've made a note to ask for more next time I get down his way. Here's the thread I was referring to.
> 
> http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22773


 
Its interesting, but still has the problem of not having a visual representation. So if you can whip something up, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## trevorama (Oct 6, 2006)

Shotgun Buddha said:


> Its interesting, but still has the problem of not having a visual representation. So if you can whip something up, I'd really appreciate it.


 
I think we'd ALL appreciate it.


----------

